# New to the Forum, this is my collection



## squareone (Dec 11, 2008)

So not bad for a beginner but i got alot of work to do. My name is Ryan and flashlights are my heroin..


----------



## hammerface (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to CPF! :wave:

Nice collection! - hang around here and the growth of your collection will be inversely proportionate to the thickness of your wallet


----------



## squareone (Dec 12, 2008)

hammerface said:


> Welcome to CPF! :wave:
> 
> Nice collection! - hang around here and the growth of your collection will be inversely proportionate to the thickness of your wallet


 
ya im starting to get that impression..


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 13, 2008)

i am definitely envious of your collection. im still a flashlight noob but what i did notice was the 21 LED "Tactical" (as they put it) Flashlight (i have one of these too, i think everyone here does), the Dorcy K2 Luxeon (idk if yours is the 120lumens or the 160 lumens model, i have the 120 model), and if I'm not mistaken, which i may be (idk Surfires), is the big yellow bugger a G2? oh yea i also notice the Inovas but i cant tell what models they are


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey SquareOne --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



You certainly have the "Flashaholic Virus", my friend.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 13, 2008)

:welcome:

That's a nice sized collection of lights. I think you'll fit really well here.


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2008)

mm..
yummy.
:welcome:
wait a sec.. I don't have any of 'em new fang'led 21 5mm led flashlights..


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 13, 2008)

csshih said:


> mm..
> yummy.
> :welcome:
> wait a sec.. I don't have any of 'em new fang'led 21 5mm led flashlights..


$9.99 at Staples and $9.99 at CVS


----------



## squareone (Dec 13, 2008)

Liberty1992 said:


> $9.99 at Staples and $9.99 at CVS


 
ya i got mine at cvs when i needed one in a pinch., but it was only like 5. they are terrible though..


----------



## DaveG (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to CPF,I have one of those 21 led type also.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am NOT impressed .... you dont have any Maglites

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 14, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I am NOT impressed .... you dont have any Maglites
> 
> .
> .
> ...


lol maybe not, i still respect him though for the XBOX 360 controller in the bckground, besides with all the money he spent on the expensive flashlights i bet he doesnt have enough left over for any Maglites


----------



## squareone (Dec 14, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I am NOT impressed .... you dont have any Maglites
> 
> .
> .
> ...







they were in my car.. the one on the left is a 6 cell with led


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL,

Nice collection &
Nice Toes.


Wrong forum for that...





Welcome to CPF.
Benny


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 14, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> LOL,
> 
> 
> Nice Toes.
> ...


lol i was thinking the same thing, but i wasnt gonna say anything, lol


----------



## CLHC (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to CPF and nice collection you've got! :wave:


----------



## squareone (Dec 14, 2008)

ya didnt notice the feet till i posted. dammit


----------



## tx101 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nothing, wrong with Mags ...... if you mod them :devil:

To give you an idea, look for threads by CPFer, cmacclel


----------



## squareone (Dec 15, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Nothing, wrong with Mags ...... if you mod them :devil:
> 
> To give you an idea, look for threads by CPFer, cmacclel


 i mostly just keep 4 in my car in case i need some clubs


----------



## tx101 (Dec 17, 2008)

squareone said:


> i mostly just keep 4 in my car in case i need some clubs



In that case you need a couple of these






So after clubbing them you can stab them as well


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome to the boards..........


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 18, 2008)

squareone said:


> ya i got mine at cvs when i needed one in a pinch., but it was only like 5. they are terrible though..


Yeah, but you love it just the same!:welcome:


----------



## csshih (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, I was pokin' fun with that new fang'led statement.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Dec 18, 2008)

csshih said:


> lol, I was pokin' fun with that new fang'led statement.


lol, still you should go get one


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 18, 2008)

csshih said:


> lol, I was pokin' fun with that new fang'led statement.


Yeah, I hear that you can them new fangled led's on the innerweb but they come at a mighty high price.:nana:


----------



## tradderran (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You to will soon be broke
like the rest of us.:welcome:


----------

